
Xcode 9.3 Beta - chmaynard
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/24/xcode-9-3-beta-energy-organizer-battery/
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Xcode 9.3 requires a Mac running macOS 10.13.2 or later".
That's a showstopper for me. If true, Xcode 9.2 will be the last release I
will ever use.

~~~
qubex
What’s so scandalous about needing 10.13.2?

~~~
chmaynard
I'd love to upgrade to 10.13 to get the benefits of the new file system. My
complaint is Apple's policy of automatically installing new versions of all
their in-house apps along with the new OS. For example, I hate the gratuitous
UI changes they made to the Photos app, but running the 10.12 version of
Photos in 10.13 is probably not supported. Even if it were, Apple doesn't
distribute older versions in the Mac App Store.

[http://notes.kateva.org/2017/12/tech-regressions-more-
quicke...](http://notes.kateva.org/2017/12/tech-regressions-more-quicken-
palmos.html)

